# Wir begrüssen unsere neuen Partner



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2003)

Wir freuen uns, im Mai gleich mehrere neue Partner von Anglerboard.de und Anglerpraxis.de begrüssen zu dürfen.
Die Reihenfolge ist keine Wertung:

Aluboote aus Norwegen
Catch-Company
Everol
Fischen mit Niveau
Thomas Kubiak
Vöglers Angelreisen

Willkommen an "Board" !!!:m :m :m


----------



## Locke (1. Mai 2003)

Ich sach nur:
Das Anglerboard strotzt nur so vor Qualität!!! Einfach genial.

Gruss Locke


----------



## wodibo (1. Mai 2003)

DANKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlot (1. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch AB

so langsam aber sicher kann man auch die Früchte der vielen Arbeit Ernten.
Weiter so nicht nachlassen!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Mai 2003)

Willkomme im Ab ihr neuen.  #h


----------



## Franky (1. Mai 2003)

Herzlich willkommen!:m #h


----------



## Kunze (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ein herzlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on Board! #h

Freue mich auf eine aktive Zusammenarbeit und Dank an jene, 

die dies ermögicht haben.  :m #h


----------



## Klausi (1. Mai 2003)

Herzlich Willkommen ,Tolle Leistung#6 #6 #6


----------



## Laksos (1. Mai 2003)

Das Boot wird voll! :m


----------

